# MC2 at Â£21... or Virosol at Â£6 (same product)



## hiTTchy (Jan 30, 2005)

This came about from another thread but it seems that virosol is apparently the same stuff as MC2. :? (thanks to monty77 8) )










 Wow... what a difference in price. I'm going to order some from Jantastic and give it a try next to MC2.

Anyone else come across this?


----------



## sico (Feb 6, 2003)

hiTTchy said:


> This came about from another thread but it seems that virosol is apparently the same stuff as MC2. :? (thanks to monty77 8) )
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Well the PDF link says it removes body fat! Maybe we could use for dieting to! 8)


----------



## BAMTT (Feb 22, 2004)

Is Jantastic okay if you buy it 5 litres at a time they look like a Cash and Carry / Bulk discount kind of place

But even if they are, Group buy any one ?


----------



## scoTTy (May 6, 2002)

If we can determine that is it exactly the same i.e. not the same but full of salt!!  etc then I'll be up for a GB.


----------



## ronin (Sep 6, 2003)

Asides the body fat on the PDF it also says vehicle valeting. Im peed off about this (not at you for finding it) I had a conversation with wax wizard a year or so ago when i was lead to beleive he was making this himself out of raw oranges (had visions of him standing in a vat treading them like grapes) Given the recent exposure hes had about rebranding his own wax as swissol i would not be surprised to find he had done nothing more than re-label this and make about 300% profit on it. I recently bought the Â£100 drum of MC2 - how gutted will i be if this is the same thing


----------



## hiTTchy (Jan 30, 2005)

BAMTT said:


> Is Jantastic okay if you buy it 5 litres at a time they look like a Cash and Carry / Bulk discount kind of place
> 
> But even if they are, Group buy any one ?


Well I tried to order online and it all went through OK to the checkout.

There's a Â£6 delivery charge which at first I thought was high (obviously being more than the actual product) but I've just paid Â£6 delivery on the MC2 which was Â£21 

BTW the Â£6 delivery fee was the same for 3 gallons as it was for 1.


----------



## monty77 (Jan 27, 2005)

scoTTy said:


> If we can determine that is it exactly the same i.e. not the same but full of salt!!  etc then I'll be up for a GB.


I've have 'both'. They look the same, smell the same, do the same, 'feel' the same (slightly greasy texture) ... I'm convinced.

A


----------



## hiTTchy (Jan 30, 2005)

Just ordered two gallons to try (if it doesn't work, I'll clean the oven with it  )

Order went through fine..... Â£18.90 delivered 8)


----------



## sonicmonkey (Mar 20, 2004)

monty77 said:


> scoTTy said:
> 
> 
> > If we can determine that is it exactly the same i.e. not the same but full of salt!!  etc then I'll be up for a GB.
> ...


Monty

Thanks for posting the info, I've been using "MC2" for a year now and have searched around for ages looking for another supplier as I was never happy about the rip off prices being charged. I was convinced it was simply bought in bulk, rebranded cheaper (in monetary terms not quality) product rather than low volume brewed-in-a-shed secret formula. Looking at the PDF's alone will tell you they're talking about the same porduct, the fact you've used both has convinced me enough to get 15 litres of the stuff. Thank you...


----------



## BAMTT (Feb 22, 2004)

Can any one confirm the composition of the 2 ? any Bio-Chemists in the house ?


----------



## TTotal (Aug 12, 2002)

Damn, my new stock of 10 litres of MC2 has plummeted in value.

Thats another investment I've lost on


----------



## aidb (Mar 19, 2003)

I feel the same as Ronin on this. Wax Wiz making it himself etc. I feel guilty because I'm always singing MC2's praises, thus encouraging other peeps to buy it. :?

Ronin,
Did you buy the 'MC2' from WW?

Anyway, thanks from me too Monty.


----------



## scoTTy (May 6, 2002)

I take it a GB is off then and everyone is just buying what they want themselves?


----------



## aidb (Mar 19, 2003)

I wonder what John Wintle has to say about this?

http://www.********.co.uk/ttforumbbs/vi ... hp?t=31546


----------



## himpe (Jun 11, 2002)

Would someone mind putting an extra 5l on their order for me ? 
And then shipping it to Belgium ?
Jantastic only dilivers to the UK :?


----------



## BAMTT (Feb 22, 2004)

I haven't bought any yet but if delivery is only Â£6 no matter how much you buy, it's almost a no-brainer especially after spending Â£5.99 on that 500ml halfords rubbish last week,.....Would like to hear from Mr Wintle tho


----------



## TTotal (Aug 12, 2002)

JW gets it from Wax Wizzard, (Mark Underpants) in Plymouth....


----------



## sonicmonkey (Mar 20, 2004)

scoTTy said:


> I take it a GB is off then and everyone is just buying what they want themselves?


Sorry mate  My supply of the stuff ran out weeks ago and needed to be replished sooner than a group buy would. I'd still be happy to participate in a GB tho...


----------



## V6 TT (Sep 24, 2002)

...if there's a GB I'm in - the neat Autoglym stuff burns me hands!


----------



## PaulRS3 (May 7, 2002)

anyone know/is a chemist so we can get the two analyised/ tested and checked.

MC2 is brilliant without a doubt, but it it can be bought cheaper elsewhere with a different name then its a no brainer.


----------



## hutters (Jul 16, 2002)

Well, I know where I'm ordering my next batch from...

Checking the properties of the pdf files of the specs posted in the other thread, the Virosol file was created before the Wax Wizard one and guess what, the title of the file held in the pdf properties of the Wax Wizard file is "CLOVER CHEMICALS LTD" the manufacturer or Virosol!

Specs for Virosol: 
http://www.cloverchemicals.com/prod_pdf/virosol_326.pdf

Specs for MC2: 
http://www.btinternet.com/~john.wintle2 ... t_Page.pdf


----------



## TTotal (Aug 12, 2002)

Graeme AKA Sherlock Holmes THANKS mate

Just tried MC2 on a car in the office , nice alloys BBS multispoke, VERY yellow stained....

The MC2 literally lifted it off... Marvellous stuff.


----------



## Private Prozac (Jul 7, 2003)

TTotal said:


> JW gets it from Wax Wizzard, (Mark Underpants) in Plymouth....


Oh great. I ordered 50 quids worth from JW 2 weeks ago, (still not received).


----------



## pas_55 (May 9, 2002)

:wink: Ah the power of the internet.Cheers 2 lots ordered!!


----------



## monty77 (Jan 27, 2005)

Glad me passing on info gleamed from UKMKIVs helped some people, sorry if it annoyed others who've spent money on mc2 in the past - myself included.

http://www.uk-mkivs.net/forum/topic.asp?TOPIC_ID=51171

..John himself refers to the 2 products in the same sentence at the bottom of this thread talking about wheel waxing:

"Waste of time if you wax your wheels and use MC2/Virosol as it will take the wax off.....Use one or the other."

A


----------



## ronin (Sep 6, 2003)

aidb said:


> I feel the same as Ronin on this. Wax Wiz making it himself etc. I feel guilty because I'm always singing MC2's praises, thus encouraging other peeps to buy it. :?
> 
> Ronin,
> Did you buy the 'MC2' from WW?
> ...


Aid - i got mine from john WHO CLEARLY ISNT AT FAULT!!
He only buys from Mark and gives it to us on the forum. I have now heard from John who was as much in the dark as the rest of us :? 
Thanks HiTTchy - you have just saved us all a lot of money


----------



## monty77 (Jan 27, 2005)

ronin said:


> aidb said:
> 
> 
> > I feel the same as Ronin on this. Wax Wiz making it himself etc. I feel guilty because I'm always singing MC2's praises, thus encouraging other peeps to buy it. :?
> ...


So John has confirmed? ...seems like a thoroughly nice bloke, very much doubt he'd knowingly mis-sell anything.

A


----------



## hutters (Jul 16, 2002)

monty77 said:


> Glad me passing on info gleamed from UKMKIVs helped some people, sorry if it annoyed others who've spent money on mc2 in the past - myself included.
> 
> http://www.uk-mkivs.net/forum/topic.asp?TOPIC_ID=51171
> 
> ...


He seems to think that there is a difference because from that thread he says


> ... if you use Virosol or MC2 (different formulation by the way, progressed on from Virosol)...


----------



## jampott (Sep 6, 2003)

hutters said:


> monty77 said:
> 
> 
> > Glad me passing on info gleamed from UKMKIVs helped some people, sorry if it annoyed others who've spent money on mc2 in the past - myself included.
> ...


Perhaps it IS subtly different, but I would lay money it isn't Â£15 per 5 litres "progressed on"... :?

Still - the proof of the pudding is in the eating, so to speak. Perhaps one of the MC2 devotees can conduct a proper experiment - and satisfy their own (and our) curiosity...


----------



## monty77 (Jan 27, 2005)

hutters said:


> monty77 said:
> 
> 
> > Glad me passing on info gleamed from UKMKIVs helped some people, sorry if it annoyed others who've spent money on mc2 in the past - myself included.
> ...


Didn't spot that. If it has, it's very subtle - have used both side by side and to the end user (me) they were the same in function and appearance.

A


----------



## hutters (Jul 16, 2002)

jampott said:


> Perhaps it IS subtly different, but I would lay money it isn't Â£15 per 5 litres "progressed on"... :?
> 
> Still - the proof of the pudding is in the eating, so to speak. Perhaps one of the MC2 devotees can conduct a proper experiment - and satisfy their own (and our) curiosity...


I agree Tim, they probably add something just to make it technically different.

I've ordered some Virosol and have (I think) a small amount of MC2 left so will do a side by side comparison of my own.


----------



## TTotal (Aug 12, 2002)

I have just ordered 10 litres as its only Â£18 for 2 inc delivery , will do a head to head test when it gets here.

Lots of grotty wheels on office cars to play with, will let you know.


----------



## hutters (Jul 16, 2002)

TTotal said:


> I have just ordered 10 litres as its only Â£18 for 2 inc delivery , will do a head to head test when it gets here.


Snap!


----------



## TTotal (Aug 12, 2002)

SNAP ! Graeme !


----------



## TTotal (Aug 12, 2002)

STOP you are reading my mind !


----------



## Naresh (Nov 22, 2004)

So what does this stuff do - is it the tyre shine product? Got my car valeted at the weekend and notice they used a liquid from a large container to shine the tyres using a brush - the finish was like a showroom!! 8)


----------



## sonicmonkey (Mar 20, 2004)

hutters said:


> jampott said:
> 
> 
> > Perhaps it IS subtly different, but I would lay money it isn't Â£15 per 5 litres "progressed on"... :?
> ...


Yes...water probably :lol: . The first batch I had from WW could be used quite diluted and it'd still strip the crud away whereas the most recent batch I had had to be used neater (a lot) to have the same effect.

WW also touted his brand of special glass cleaner called "Brite" and a matt polish called "Swift", both of which I have and am v.vhappy with. Just a couple of items down from Virosol is








and









Could be a coincidence :wink: I'll just have to wait until the stuff arrives although I doubt I'll be disappointed.


----------



## TTotal (Aug 12, 2002)

Naresh...

No mate, it is a terrific wheel cleaner (the metal round bit !) :wink:


----------



## saint (Dec 6, 2002)

WW - all along it meant What (a) Wa*nker


----------



## ronin (Sep 6, 2003)

Seeing as they are likely to get an influx of orders if the results are positive it may well be worth approaching them for a volume discount, quite happy to organise it.


----------



## hiTTchy (Jan 30, 2005)

ronin said:


> Seeing as they are likely to get an influx of orders if the results are positive it may well be worth approaching them for a volume discount, quite happy to organise it.


Top bloke 

ScoTTy suggested a group buy, but with the volume of interest it may actually be worth the TTOC/Forum approaching for a discount to members like the Swissol 10%.


----------



## hiTTchy (Jan 30, 2005)

hutters said:


> monty77 said:
> 
> 
> > Glad me passing on info gleamed from UKMKIVs helped some people, sorry if it annoyed others who've spent money on mc2 in the past - myself included.
> ...


Read a little further down the thread and John states that his 'supplier' (apparently WW :? ) claimed it was different. Judging by the comments on the forum, could this have actually just been said to justify the huge difference in price. :?



John on [URL=http://www.uk-mkivs.net said:


> www.uk-mkivs.net[/URL]":2kj2426l]Sem,
> 
> AFAIK, informed by the bloke that supplies MC2 that there is a difference between the products.
> 
> ...


Fully agree that John Wintle would not knowingly deceive people - I've just ordered MC2 and he seems like a tidy guy.


----------



## himpe (Jun 11, 2002)

I'd be up for a groupbuy aswell, if someone would be kind enough to ship it to Belgium that is


----------



## Jac-in-a-Box (Nov 9, 2002)

Ever wondered where the name MC2 came from?

I've just ordered some of the "alternative" product....and what did my on- line invoice describe it as? MC_2...... 

Sly old fox, I'll bet it was a nice little earner... while it lasted!

Dave


----------



## wesTT29 (May 22, 2004)

himpe said:


> I'd be up for a groupbuy aswell, if someone would be kind enough to ship it to Belgium that is


I'd be delighted to do this for you if it is possible to ship it. Some of the carriers get very difficult. I'll try Parcels2Go, Royal Mail and UPS for you tomorrow.

This is a find and a half. In the absence of a live MC2 GB I was being tempted to buy some Swissol Wheel (Â£20.91 for 500ml). Imagine how badly robbed I'd have felt if I'd bought that? [smiley=bigcry.gif]


----------



## john_wintle (Mar 9, 2003)

auditt260bhp said:


> Oh great. I ordered 50 quids worth from JW 2 weeks ago, (still not received).


Neil, your was sent off at the same time as the rest, and by the look of it they have already tried to deliver it twice.....!

I sent you an email yesterday in reply to the one you sent me, but it bounced after 24hrs. I have sent the same one to your other email addy saying the same thing.

WRT MC2.......well I have both MC2 and Virosol in my posession at the moment, as well as a few of the other products already mentioned above.....and my nose cannot tell the difference between the 'versions' of the similar products.

I does kind of give the game away when the products have exactly the same name, and also come in the same spray containers.

So, anyone want some 'MC2' as I have a few left........  :roll:

Benny_Fizz, if you would still like to meet up I can let you have some for the same price as from Jantastic delivered, but don't worry if you don't.

Sem, you know where to get it now......

For everyone else, well I am as much in the dark as everyone else is on the true source of the product, but the Properties on the MC2 Front Page is a bit of a giveaway 

If Jantasic also do it, look out for Activ-F (pH neutral shampoo) which is very good, and also Wash 'n' Wax (Activ-F + polymeric wax).

I can still supply these last two if anyone would like them, but as you may already know, it's the P&P which is the killer, at between Â£8-10 for a 6kg parcel, or Â£9.99 for up to 30kg (www.senditquick.co.uk)

If anyone still has a payment coming my way, then please let me know ASAP (I think there is one) and I will simply refund your money, so that you can get the product from Jantastic.

Any more to say, think it has all been said!

Also, very much doubt that you will get a better rate that already being touted on the Jantastic web site, as this is a good price. Probably the only way you might bet it better is if it all gets sent to one place in bulk, but then you will have the same issues that I had, packing it all up and send it on again = Â£Â£Â£Â£ 

regards,

John.


----------



## john_wintle (Mar 9, 2003)

wesTT29 said:


> I'd be delighted to do this for you if it is possible to ship it. Some of the carriers get very difficult. I'll try Parcels2Go, Royal Mail and UPS for you tomorrow.


If it helps, the parcel will weigh around 6kg, depending on the box that is used and the packing material, but might get to 6.5kg. Royal Mail won't do it as you have to use ParcelFarce, but they want Â£Â£Â£! Senditquick.co.uk are really cheap for the weight of the parcels (Â£9.99 for 30kg 48 hr) but I think that is for UK only (use ParcelForce as well at 1/2 the price 8) )



wesTT29 said:


> This is a find and a half. In the absence of a live MC2 GB I was being tempted to buy some Swissol Wheel (Â£20.91 for 500ml). Imagine how badly robbed I'd have felt if I'd nought that?


Not the same stuff at all! Swissol Wheel is peppermint based, where as MC2 is orange/graphfruit stuff based and is more 'active' shall we say. Certainly don't get spraying all over the place as it will strip the wax off your nicely waxed paintwork.

Having said that, MC2, sorry Virosol is good at getting bad road grime off the car alround, and I use it for this myself, especially if I am going to be preping the car anyway, + you can also clean paths, conservatories, kitchen, cooker with it as well.

If any of you have boats, John TTotal, remember that you can also mix it with salt water as well, and then scrub the decks down with it!

John.


----------



## ronin (Sep 6, 2003)

Jac-in-a-Box said:


> Ever wondered where the name MC2 came from?
> 
> I've just ordered some of the "alternative" product....and what did my on- line invoice describe it as? MC_2......
> 
> ...


FFS - he didnt even come up with his own name!

The standard of intellect is high on this forum, but none of us worked it out ( until now )

Wax wizard AKA Victor Lustig


----------



## Jac-in-a-Box (Nov 9, 2002)

> FFS - he didnt even come up with his own name!


....perhaps he was just being honest and "upfront" :roll:

It's all a bit of a shame really, WW was, and still is, by all accounts a top notch valeter. 
I'll happily admit to having learnt much from his freely dispensed nuggets of wisdom.
Sad that greed got in the way.

Dave


----------



## wesTT29 (May 22, 2004)

OFF TOPIC



ronin said:


> Wax wizard AKA Victor Lustig


I had to think there for a moment. There was a Victor Lustig-Prean dismissed from the Navy back in the days when homosexuals were not embraced by the establishment. Royal Navy + Plymouth address = me wondering whether another message was being sent!

FWIW Victor Lustig is the bloke who sold th Eiffel Tower. Twice.


----------



## ronin (Sep 6, 2003)

wesTT29 said:


> OFF TOPIC
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I maen the Parisean chap - not the batty rider.


----------



## pas_55 (May 9, 2002)

ronin said:


> Seeing as they are likely to get an influx of orders if the results are positive it may well be worth approaching them for a volume discount, quite happy to organise it.


You know if your going to do that why dont you cut-out the 'middle-man' and go direct to Clover Chemicals? :wink:


----------



## john_wintle (Mar 9, 2003)

pas_55 said:


> You know if your going to do that why dont you cut-out the 'middle-man' and go direct to Clover Chemicals? :wink:


You have to go through one of the distributors to get the products, AFAIK you cannot deal direct [smiley=thumbsdown.gif] . Jantastic are one of the distributors I expect.

John.


----------



## dude_one (Feb 8, 2004)

Hi All,

After reading and following this thread I decided to purchase 15ltrs of the Virosol as ive used MC2 previously and found it an excellent product if not a tad expensive.

Anyway just had a call from Jantastic telling me that there now sold out and it will be the end of next week so looks like weâ€™ve all gone mad for the stuff, I bet Jantastic are :lol: :lol: all the way to the bank..

Dave :wink:


----------



## renton72 (Feb 17, 2004)

dude_one said:


> Hi All,
> 
> After reading and following this thread I decided to purchase 15ltrs of the Virosol as ive used MC2 previously and found it an excellent product if not a tad expensive.
> 
> ...


I had the same call today, the girl said the demand for this stuff has gone through the roof!! :lol:


----------



## nutts (May 8, 2002)

Well I'm now waiting for the call. Just got home and ordered 10 ltrs + 1kg Swarfega and 144 condoms  

Amazing what they sell on their site :roll:


----------



## Roy (May 6, 2004)

Hard to comment, mostly left the selling of MC2 to WW and John Wintle, sold less than 10ltrs anyway. Never even heard of Virosol?? have now!!

Glad the WW and I fell out last year.

Roy.


----------



## ronin (Sep 6, 2003)

Just spoken to Jantastic, they say the price on the website for the 5l is the best they can do but......

They will do the 25l drum for Â£29.50 including vat and delivery!
I paid Â£105 for this last year  
WW was charging about the same delivered for 5L.


----------



## himpe (Jun 11, 2002)

Could you ask if they would deliver to Belgium please ? :?


----------



## RobbieTT (Sep 6, 2003)

ronin said:


> Just spoken to Jantastic, they say the price on the website for the 5l is the best they can do but......
> 
> They will do the 25l drum for Â£29.50 including vat and delivery!
> I paid Â£105 for this last year
> WW was charging about the same delivered for 5L.


Will I ever need 25l?

Think I'll have to try...

Top work everyone. Now about this snake oil, can it be bought cheaper...


----------



## vlastan (May 6, 2002)

nutts said:


> and 144 condoms
> 
> Amazing what they sell on their site :roll:


Enjoy.


----------



## TTotal (Aug 12, 2002)

RED

RAG

BULL

:roll:


----------



## vlastan (May 6, 2002)

I am using a VAG product to wash my alloys. If you wash them once a month, they clean very well..but not if you leave them longer. And it is a lot cheaper than any of these oranges here.


----------



## vlastan (May 6, 2002)

TTotal said:


> RED
> 
> RAG
> 
> ...


Are you drunk?


----------



## ronin (Sep 6, 2003)

RobbieTT said:


> ronin said:
> 
> 
> > Just spoken to Jantastic, they say the price on the website for the 5l is the best they can do but......
> ...


25l will last about 6 months, but you dont need to buy any kitchen cleaning products again - degreaser, tile grout cleaner etc.... it does it all


----------



## hiTTchy (Jan 30, 2005)

What about possiblility of GB on that, especially if they could shave a little more off the price for a bulk order :?


----------



## pas_55 (May 9, 2002)

:wink: Ordered mine thursday,arrived this morning.Smells the same :wink:


----------



## monty77 (Jan 27, 2005)

25l will last forever! Remember it is best used diluted anyway .. I use 5 parts water to 1 part cleaner and it's still very capable. So that's 100 litres of the stuff 

A


----------



## Grauditt (Nov 29, 2004)

monty77 said:


> 25l will last forever! Remember it is best used diluted anyway .. I use 5 parts water to 1 part cleaner and it's still very capable. So that's 100 litres of the stuff
> 
> A


Err, I make that 125 litres :roll:

Sorry, couldn't resist but just picked up on this thread and now I've just got to get some too! Thanks guys


----------



## Jac-in-a-Box (Nov 9, 2002)

The Virosol I ordered last week arrived today....identical in every respect to MC2 from WW - except the price!

And just as a note of interest, a sample of WW's MC2 and the Virosol is being analysed by a chemist friend - results in 10 days or so, just to clear up any doubt that it maybe slightly different - though I'm not betting it will any different!

Monty 77 - you'd have even more if you diluted the virosol 1:10; 
200ltrs using your maths or 250 ltrs by Earth calculations :wink: 
Good stuff either way 

Dave


----------



## TTotal (Aug 12, 2002)

Blimey, he must have been asking "Teacher" :lol:

Alright Dave :wink:


----------



## mercedes_SLK (Feb 9, 2004)

not posted for ages, life has been toooo hectic!

read with interest about the MC2 issue.....mmmmm, must mean Mr WW has gone into hiding then!

anybody got a link for ordering 25l of this stuff from jantastic please

Regards

peTTe


----------



## TTotal (Aug 12, 2002)

http://www.jantastic.co.uk/acatalog/graphic.gif


----------



## TTotal (Aug 12, 2002)

http://www.jantastic.co.uk/acatalog/Jan ... cts_6.html

Condoms(Product Code COND01)

Condoms
Case of 144

Price: Â£76.95 (Excluding: VAT at 17.5%)

I thought NuTTs was joking too !


----------



## hiTTchy (Jan 30, 2005)

Mine delivered this morning..... identical to the MC2 delivered last Friday!

The Jantastic fact sheet on their website also makes interesting reading.... apparently shelf life is only 6 months in unopened containers. :?


----------



## ttroy225 (May 18, 2002)

Not sure if that is correct.. bought mine from WW Â£80 for 25l :x about 18 months ago and its still fine.. Just like to thank you guys for a fine bit of detective work.. Was dreading paying another Â£80


----------



## Benny Fitz (Dec 13, 2004)

Go to Google to find stockists/distributors. EZPZ


----------



## Jac-in-a-Box (Nov 9, 2002)

> Blimey, he must have been asking "Teacher" :lol:
> 
> Alright Dave :wink:


No, did the sum myself - think I got it right ....and I'm decidely average thanks John; If things get any better - it's a bonus. If things get any worse, it's not too bad 

Dave


----------



## TTotal (Aug 12, 2002)

Benny Fitz said:


> Go to Google to find stockists/distributors. EZPZ


I did and I couldnt Benny... :?


----------



## ronin (Sep 6, 2003)

TTotal said:


> Benny Fitz said:
> 
> 
> > Go to Google to find stockists/distributors. EZPZ
> ...


----------



## TTotal (Aug 12, 2002)




----------



## TTotal (Aug 12, 2002)

PS.... Lest we forget .....


----------



## omen666 (Oct 10, 2004)

nutts said:


> Well I'm now waiting for the call. Just got home and ordered 10 ltrs + 1kg Swarfega and 144 condoms
> 
> Amazing what they sell on their site :roll:


Ordered some today.

Nutts, ordered latex gloves with mine :wink:


----------



## ronin (Sep 6, 2003)

TTotal said:


> PS.... Lest we forget .....


Oi !!! :wink:


----------



## Private Prozac (Jul 7, 2003)

john_wintle said:


> auditt260bhp said:
> 
> 
> > Oh great. I ordered 50 quids worth from JW 2 weeks ago, (still not received).
> ...


I'd like to publically apologise to JW, by way of the Forum, for having any doubt that this might have gone the same way as WW.

John did indeed post the 2 bottles as he said but good old ParcelFCUKforce tried to deliver twice to No.1 in a totally different street! :evil:

I got my parcel yesterday, with sprayer, and even though it's more expensive than the other stuff which I've never tried it's 20 times better than the stuff I currently use.

So, a big apology to John who I hope will still come and prep' my car soon without running his keys down the side! :wink:


----------



## john_wintle (Mar 9, 2003)

Thanks for the apology.....much appreciated.

BTW, if you want your nearest distributor, suggest you ask nicely via [email protected].

Prices will not be much different to Jantasic and you will more than likely have to by a case of 4 at a time.

John.


----------



## wesTT29 (May 22, 2004)

I found three other suppliers with it in stock. I'll have another look tomorow on my work PC's history because I cannot remember the search phrase I used and cannot find them all right now. All would split a case but the shipping was something like Â£7.50 for one, Â£8.50 for two..... etc.

http://www.capital-cleaning.co.uk/ind_auto.htm
http://www.mustang-cleaningsupplies...&strCatalog_NAME=General+Hard+Surface+Cleaner

None as cheap as Jantastic.

I also see that this thread is now top of the Google rankings! :lol:


----------



## john_wintle (Mar 9, 2003)

Jantasic price is very good, especially the delivered price. Looks like if you go over Â£50 I think, the delivery was free....

Certainly if you are after a 25L drum, find your nearest distributor and get hold of them. Delivery might also be free from them if you are in the local area..... 

john


----------



## Jazzedout (May 8, 2002)

Now the trick for me is to find someone that sells the stuff in Greece. Anyone has an idea?  Or an on-line site with logical transport cost.


----------



## PaulRS3 (May 7, 2002)

Jac-in-a-Box said:


> The Virosol I ordered last week arrived today....identical in every respect to MC2 from WW - except the price!
> And just as a note of interest, a sample of WW's MC2 and the Virosol is being analysed by a chemist friend - results in 10 days or so, just to clear up any doubt that it maybe slightly different - though I'm not betting it will any different!
> 
> Dave


any advance on this Dave?

im considering purchasing some, and just dug up this thread to find the jantastic link..


----------



## nutts (May 8, 2002)

Used it for the first time this weekend and what can I say... spray on, wash off!

Jantastic 8) 

Even if it isn't the same stuff, I don't care. It works as well as MC2!


----------



## MikeyB (Sep 30, 2004)

Without reading 7 pages of posts (Cause I am a lazy sh!t).. Do you use this stuff all over the car, or just the wheels and on greasy spots?


----------



## ttisitme (Jun 26, 2003)

MikeyB said:


> ...(Cause I am a lazy sh!t)..


 Urmm no $hit! :lol: :lol:

I did the whole 7 pages Mikey and it seems like wheels, oven, hob, grout - not sure what the connection is tho!

Steve


----------



## ttisitme (Jun 26, 2003)

Just ordered mine, plus gloves, glass cleaner, total Â£30 and a few pence, with free delivery.

What is totally fantastic, after spending saturday in the dog house over Zymol, AG tar remover, leather cleaner, leather feeder, air con refresher - I can tell her its makes cleaning the oven really easy!

Happy Families!

Steve


----------



## scotty26 (Apr 4, 2003)

Just read all of this - I feel really conned :twisted:

I refrained from joining in on the last WW debarcle but this seems like he has just ripped us all off. I also highly recomended this stuff to loads of people.


----------



## Jac-in-a-Box (Nov 9, 2002)

MickyB - you lazy s**t 

Don't whatever you do use Jantastic, even diluted, on the car body! While it won't actually affect the paint it will remove the wax / sealant or whatever you've used.

Wheels, cookers, kitchens, bathrooms etc....not the cars paint!

Dave


----------



## nutts (May 8, 2002)

scotty26 said:


> Just read all of this - I feel really conned :twisted:
> 
> I refrained from joining in on the last WW debarcle but this seems like he has just ripped us all off. I also highly recomended this stuff to loads of people.


I was happy to pay the price of MC2... it worked better than anything I'd tried before! So even though we now know the WW "ripped us off" on price... he was there to make money and we were ALL happy to pay his price.

Now we've all found a cheaper supplier are we happy again? yes! and most of us have ordered Â£20-Â£30 worth of this new wheel cleaner. What if tomorrow we find a cheaper supplier? and this guy is selling CM3 for Â£1/litre, will we then feel cheated again? I hope not.


----------



## MikeyB (Sep 30, 2004)

ttisitme said:


> MikeyB said:
> 
> 
> > ...(Cause I am a lazy sh!t)..
> ...


Your a good lad Steve, cheers! :wink:


----------



## MikeyB (Sep 30, 2004)

Jac-in-a-Box said:


> MickyB - you lazy s**t


True, True! 

Thanks for the advice anyway...


----------



## Jac-in-a-Box (Nov 9, 2002)

> Jac-in-a-Box wrote:
> 
> The Virosol I ordered last week arrived today....identical in every respect to MC2 from WW - except the price!
> And just as a note of interest, a sample of WW's MC2 and the Virosol is being analysed by a chemist friend - results in 10 days or so, just to clear up any doubt that it maybe slightly different - though I'm not betting it will any different!
> ...


Yes there is Paul, it's identical!
He had a sample of MC2 and Jantastics "Virisol" specto-aromotherapy or is it mass spectrometer analysed.

I could post the link to the site but I think you'll need a password to access it, give it a go:
http://www.porschaforum.com/forum/viewt ... c&start=15 (page2)
http://www.porsche-1.net/forums/index.p ... 2074&st=20 (page 2 post 39)

Dave


----------



## hiTTchy (Jan 30, 2005)

Anyone got a phone number for WW they can post here :lol: :lol:

I can't believe it is absolutely identical (well actually I can)

Well done Dave [smiley=thumbsup.gif]

Results below courtesy of Dave and the guys on the PorschaForum [smiley=cheers.gif]


----------



## Jac-in-a-Box (Nov 9, 2002)

Thanks hiTTchy - you bloody clever man with computers and pictures 

Don't think there is any doubt!

Dave


----------



## purplett (Dec 9, 2002)

Well done all of you on this - take a bow. 
[smiley=dude.gif] 
So we've established this Anusol stuff is good on wheels (and various household items) does it work on brake dust that's had a good few months to etch itself into the inside of the wheel? It's been too bloody cold to jack the car up and take the wheels off to clean them properly.

What do you do, get an empty spray dispenser and mix some up with water, spray on, leave for a few mins and wipe off? or it there a magic technique?

Ta

Andy


----------



## hiTTchy (Jan 30, 2005)

purplett said:


> Well done all of you on this - take a bow.
> [smiley=dude.gif]
> So we've established this *Anusol *stuff is good on wheels


Just make sure you don't confuse them to the extent you use this 'Virosol' stuff on your arse :wink: - citrus will play havoc with your piles  ! :lol:

Just spray on, leave a few minutes and pressure wash off. I think you can agitate with a brush for stubborn dust but is seldom necessary.


----------



## nutts (May 8, 2002)

The more ingrained it is, the higher the concentration to use. On a regular basis try 1 part Virusol/9 parts water initially. If it needs to too much agitation or won't lift the dirt/grime/brake dust then try 1 in 5, etc


----------



## Jazzedout (May 8, 2002)

Noone seems to ship internationaly and Clover Chemicals don't have a dealer in Greece! :x Anyone found an on-line retailer who will ship to Europe?


----------



## Jac-in-a-Box (Nov 9, 2002)

Well the stuff is now cheap enough to be a little more lavish with it...trigger spray bottle, use neat on heavily soiled wheels, leave for 10 mins - go wash the car, wash off wheels- jet wash works best with no need to agitate.
Then for regular use (weekly) dilute 1 part Virisol 10 parts water should keep the wheels nice and clean.

Works well diluted 1:10 on grubby car carpets - spray on, leave a while then sponge off.
A really versatile product at a now sensible price 

Dave


----------



## nutts (May 8, 2002)

The TTOC could ship it abroad for it's members, but there would be an additional shipping charge :?


----------



## hiTTchy (Jan 30, 2005)

nutts said:


> The TTOC could ship it abroad for it's members, but there would be an additional shipping charge :?


Bet it still wouldn't be at WW prices though, even with carraige


----------



## Jazzedout (May 8, 2002)

nutts said:


> The TTOC could ship it abroad for it's members, but there would be an additional shipping charge :?


So Nutts, how much do you think it would cost me for sending over to Greece?


----------



## PaulRS3 (May 7, 2002)

Thanks Dave. excellent research.

How are you guys ordering the 25litres? i couldnt see it on the website


----------



## KevtoTTy (Aug 24, 2004)

Jac-in-a-Box said:


> Well the stuff is now cheap enough to be a little more lavish with it...trigger spray bottle, use neat on heavily soiled wheels, leave for 10 mins - go wash the car, wash off wheels- jet wash works best with no need to agitate.
> Then for regular use (weekly) dilute 1 part Virisol 10 parts water should keep the wheels nice and clean.
> 
> Works well diluted 1:10 on grubby car carpets - spray on, leave a while then sponge off.
> ...


Dave

Will this get all the built up off? I mean the liitle black stubborn bits in the corners???? :?


----------



## sonicmonkey (Mar 20, 2004)

Paul-S3 said:


> Thanks Dave. excellent research.
> 
> How are you guys ordering the 25litres? i couldnt see it on the website


Just order 5x5 litre containers - shipping is Â£6.99 if you order 5 litres or a 100 litres  Bargain.

Also consider ordering Brite window cleaner, spray it on, buff off with a newspaper and crystal clear windows which have a "rain-x" type finish. Superb stuff. Funnily enough WW used to brand its as Wax Wizards Brite


----------



## Kasperoff (Apr 11, 2004)

Jac-in-a-Box said:


> Well the stuff is now cheap enough to be a little more lavish with it...trigger spray bottle, use neat on heavily soiled wheels, leave for 10 mins - go wash the car, wash off wheels- jet wash works best with no need to agitate.
> Then for regular use (weekly) dilute 1 part Virisol 10 parts water should keep the wheels nice and clean.
> 
> Works well diluted 1:10 on grubby car carpets - spray on, leave a while then sponge off.
> ...


Can this really be used on carpets too??


----------



## nutts (May 8, 2002)

Jazzedout said:


> nutts said:
> 
> 
> > The TTOC could ship it abroad for it's members, but there would be an additional shipping charge :?
> ...


Looks like the range is Â£40 for 5kg to Â£65 for 15kg

Looks like a no-goer to me :?


----------



## Jazzedout (May 8, 2002)

nutts said:


> Jazzedout said:
> 
> 
> > nutts said:
> ...


Â£65 for 15kg?   

The thing is that if I buy it while being in the UK, I don't think I would be allowed to carry it with me on the plane. They would probably think it is a liquid bomb or something. And I would look rather sad carrying around my wheel cleaner from abroad!   
Anyway thank you for your effort Nutts, much appreciated.


----------



## Jac-in-a-Box (Nov 9, 2002)

kevtoTTy - should do, it will certainly soften it up and may require "working" a little with a brush. Use it neat and let it stand for longer - it won't hurt the finish on the wheels 

Kasperoff - carpets no problem, just don't soak them. It will lift an amazing amount of dirt. For heavy soiling, use diluted, scrub then sponge off 

You're really not going to harm anything using this stuff, just don't use it on the paint or the leather

Dave


----------



## himpe (Jun 11, 2002)

I 've found a retailer in Belgium, but i haven't had a response to my email yet 

I'll contact them by phone and ask if they would ship to greece :wink:


----------



## Jazzedout (May 8, 2002)

Thanx Himpe. Please ask how much this would cost too, I am currently looking for a retailer in Italy that could ship in Greece.


----------



## purplett (Dec 9, 2002)

Just placed my order for 2 x 5ltrs (one for the patio) and a few other items. It'll be interesting to see whether this run on Virosol slows down delivery. Bet they don't know what's hit them!

Happy Easter
Andy


----------



## justin (Jan 21, 2003)

Received my 10ltrs last friday & used it this weekend. Works a treat. Just like MC2 did.


----------



## scotty26 (Apr 4, 2003)

nutts said:


> scotty26 said:
> 
> 
> > Just read all of this - I feel really conned :twisted:
> ...


Fair points but I am also referring to the fact that he spent ages telling me how he manufactures this himself at home and how long it took to develop and how long it takes him to formulate etc etc. Just don't like being lied to :?


----------



## nutts (May 8, 2002)

scotty26 said:


> nutts said:
> 
> 
> > scotty26 said:
> ...


Not disagreeing  Just stating that irrespective of the lies he told, if you were happy to pay the price...

Let's just hope WW doesn't turn up to any TT event


----------



## jampott (Sep 6, 2003)

nutts said:


> scotty26 said:
> 
> 
> > nutts said:
> ...


Mark,

Has he paid the TTOC what he owes them yet?


----------



## nutts (May 8, 2002)

nope.


----------



## aidb (Mar 19, 2003)

5x5 litres of Virosol - Â£32.25 inc vat & delivery. 

Just to confirm again that MC2 is Virosol minus the label:


----------



## ttisitme (Jun 26, 2003)

purplett said:


> Just placed my order for 2 x 5ltrs (one for the patio) and a few other items. It'll be interesting to see whether this run on Virosol slows down delivery. Bet they don't know what's hit them!
> 
> Happy Easter
> Andy


Andy, Bet they do know, part of the online order form asks where u saw them advertised (or similar), would be surprised if they dont get intouch with the ttoc soon - or did everyone lie on their order form? Guess their database of clients is going to be worth something to RS4 thieves now!

Delivery for me was free on 2x5ltr (plus other stuff including the window brite stuff, total just over Â£30) delivery was about 5 days I guess

Steve


----------



## jgoodman00 (May 6, 2002)

Jazzedout said:


> nutts said:
> 
> 
> > Jazzedout said:
> ...


What an interesting thread! 

In answer to your question you should be fine carrying it on a plane. I carried a small amount (500ml in a coke bottle) as part of my hand luggage & nothing was said, so other than the increased weight you should be fine.

Alternatively, how about posting it as 10 500ml bottles. This might make it sufficiently light for regular airmail & subsequently cheaper?


----------



## Jazzedout (May 8, 2002)

I am now back in Greece and didn't try to cary a bottle with me! Anyway thanks for the reply. Still looking a cheap way to get it here. :?


----------



## PaulRS3 (May 7, 2002)

got my 5x 5 litres delivered the other day free delivery.

couple of mates are having some from me.

I filled the comments box in, mentioned the TT forum, and had previously been buying same product rebadged/rebottled as wheel cleaner from a third party at a hugely inflated price, so they should know the score by now. :lol:


----------



## hiTTchy (Jan 30, 2005)

Paul-S3 said:


> got my 5x 5 litres delivered the other day free delivery.
> 
> couple of mates are having some from me.
> 
> I filled the comments box in, mentioned the TT forum, and had *previously been buying same product rebadged/rebottled as wheel cleaner from a third party at a hugely inflated price*, so they should know the score by now. :lol:


Watch them put the price up now then :? :wink:


----------



## bilbos (Jan 16, 2004)

Got my 5 litres delivered yesterday. As stated on their website, it came 48 hrs after placing the order. Excellent.


----------



## RobbieTT (Sep 6, 2003)

http://www.jantastic.co.uk/acatalog/Jan ... cts_6.html

Not having any luck ordering from the site. Works fine until I select the product, then I get the dreaded red cross in box and error messages. Is it just me?


----------



## PaulRS3 (May 7, 2002)

works for me.


----------



## john_wintle (Mar 9, 2003)

Had this agro once, cleared the cache etc in IE, and then seemed to be OK. Are you using W98 BTW?


----------



## bilbos (Jan 16, 2004)

RobbieTT said:


> http://www.jantastic.co.uk/acatalog/Jantastic_Household_Products_6.html
> 
> Not having any luck ordering from the site. Works fine until I select the product, then I get the dreaded red cross in box and error messages. Is it just me?


I was getting this aswell. Turned out to be my firewall blocking certain areas of the page. Deselected the relevant box and now works fine. Are you running ZoneAlarm ?


----------



## RobbieTT (Sep 6, 2003)

Thanks bil, ordered a couple after turning off my firewall.


----------



## UK225 (May 12, 2002)

Hi Guys,

Came across this distributer for Clover Chemicals, apart from Virosol they also have the Activ F & Wash & Wax both great products WW supplied me as his "own" concotions.

They are cheaper than Jantastic & delivery is included.

Just ordered

1 x 5ltr Activ F
1 x 5ltr Wash & Wax
1 x 5 ltr Virosol
1x 5ltr tyre dressing
1 x Glass Cleaner

Delivered for less than Â£30 

http://www.olympiccleaning.com


----------



## Jac-in-a-Box (Nov 9, 2002)

Great value stuff Morgan 

Be interested in your opinions on the tyre dressing...glossy, satin, durability.

Dave


----------



## Wak (May 6, 2002)

Good find m8, you may need to order some more though!!!!



> Terms And Conditions As at 17. 08. 2001.
> 
> 1. This Price List Superseded All Previous Lists.
> 2. Orders under Â£37.50 will be subject to a Delivery Charge from Â£7.50


----------



## UK225 (May 12, 2002)

In all my excitement I must have missed that bit 

Wak do you want anything from there & I will get it tagged on to my order 

P.S
Dave will let you know how I get along with the tyre dressing


----------



## Wak (May 6, 2002)

UK225 said:


> In all my excitement I must have missed that bit
> 
> Wak do you want anything from there & I will get it tagged on to my order
> 
> ...


hmm too late!, I just got me some activ F and virosol to top up my mc2 tank.

I'm also interested in the tyre dressing but will wait till we have your in depth review.


----------



## Jazzedout (May 8, 2002)

I have conntacted Clover Chemicals to ask if they have a distributor in Greece (which they don't have ) but they have sent me 2 half litre bottles free of charge for me to test the product! A big thumbs up to them!! 
Here's what I got!


----------



## Jac-in-a-Box (Nov 9, 2002)

UK225 wrote:


> Dave will let you know how I get along with the tyre dressing


Thanks Morgan, look forward to hearing 

Jazzedout; That was good of them  ...I'd watched your growing frustration at not be able to access the Virosol - make it last!

Dave


----------



## Jazzedout (May 8, 2002)

Jac-in-a-Box said:


> Jazzedout; That was good of them  ...I'd watched your growing frustration at not be able to access the Virosol - make it last!
> 
> Dave


So what's the normal dilution % that you use on wheels? :?


----------



## Jac-in-a-Box (Nov 9, 2002)

For heavily soiled wheels(especially the inner rim) use it neat initially, stubborn deposits may need a bit of a "scrub" with a brush. 
Thereafter, dilute 1:10 with water - this should keep your wheels clean at the weekly wash session.

Dave


----------



## Jazzedout (May 8, 2002)

Jac-in-a-Box said:


> For heavily soiled wheels(especially the inner rim) use it neat initially, stubborn deposits may need a bit of a "scrub" with a brush.
> Thereafter, dilute 1:10 with water - this should keep your wheels clean at the weekly wash session.
> 
> Dave


Thanx! :wink:


----------



## m4ttc (May 6, 2002)

Other than cleaning wheels, has this stuff got any other use???

Cant seem to find it on the Olympic site, what section is it under?

Cheers

M4TTC


----------



## hiTTchy (Jan 30, 2005)

m4ttc said:


> Other than cleaning wheels, has this stuff got any other use???
> 
> Can seem to find it on the Olympic site, what section is it under?
> 
> ...


Lots of uses... have a look on page 1 for the .pdf file.

Everything from cleaning your oven to degreasing your engine.


----------



## john_wintle (Mar 9, 2003)

Clover Chemicals will send you little 0.5L samples of any of their products  , so try the Brite, Activ-F and Wash & wax this way......Screen wash is good as well, in fact most of the stuff I have tried is...


----------



## VERN (Jun 19, 2004)

Big thanx morgan deffo let us know on the tyre dressing, i am lowish on active f too, really rate this stuff kin Â£30 :lol: :lol:

vern


----------



## ttroy225 (May 18, 2002)

Gonna order some MC2 cleaner soon and was wondering what Active F was and should I buy some.. always a sucker for new car cleaning products :?


----------



## UK225 (May 12, 2002)

No probs Vern, I will post up my results of the tyre dressing 

Activ F is a quality shampoo Troy, although I have used both Activ F & Wash & Wax... & although a long time ago I think the Wash & Wax was better.

I have ordered both & will do some tests


----------



## ttroy225 (May 18, 2002)

I'll shall wait for your results Morgan... :wink:


----------



## ttroy225 (May 18, 2002)

P.s Nice wheels


----------



## VERN (Jun 19, 2004)

ttroy225 said:


> I'll shall wait for your results Morgan... :wink:


Yeah ditto on the wash & wax not tried it, but the rest of thier stuff is good, swift/brite etc tried those  ,nice one morgan cant wait, but if you got that for Â£30 i,ve got nothing to worry about :wink:

vern


----------



## john_wintle (Mar 9, 2003)

Wash & Wax is the same as Activ-F but with a polymeric wax AFAIK. Both excellent products. Use them all the time.


----------



## UK225 (May 12, 2002)

john_wintle said:


> Wash & Wax is the same as Activ-F but with a polymeric wax AFAIK. Both excellent products. Use them all the time.


Does using the wash & wax with polymeric waxes work in conjuction with say a Swissol or Zymol wax finish on the paint work already for optimum results & longlivity of finish ?

Or would it be better since there would already be wax on the paint to only use Activ F ?

Just curious


----------



## RobbieTT (Sep 6, 2003)

10L of the cleaner formally known as... was devivered yesterday. Even the box smelt of orange!

So for those of us without a jet wash, what is the best way to use it?

Thinking of one trigger bottle with the stuff neat and one with a weaker soloution for those times where an entire season has not gone by between washes. What is the best way of getting to the difficult bits, paint brush perhaps?


----------



## aidb (Mar 19, 2003)

RobbieTT said:


> So for those of us without a jet wash, what is the best way to use it?


Robbie,
How come you haven't got a jet wash?

http://www.amazon.co.uk/exec/obidos/ASI ... 34-5163067

This is the washer Wax Wizard (Where's he now) used on mine two years ago.


----------



## john_wintle (Mar 9, 2003)

UK225 said:


> Does using the wash & wax with polymeric waxes work in conjuction with say a Swissol or Zymol wax finish on the paint work already for optimum results & longlivity of finish ?
> 
> Or would it be better since there would already be wax on the paint to only use Activ F ?


Have used both and seem to work fine.


----------



## RobbieTT (Sep 6, 2003)

aidb said:


> RobbieTT said:
> 
> 
> > So for those of us without a jet wash, what is the best way to use it?
> ...


I don't know.

Borrowed my Mother's a few years ago and it could not challenge a rice pudding. Turned to a collegues (motorised pump) and it blew off the paintwork. Never worked our what size was required...

Not too sure a Wax Wizard recommendation is so good anymore; but it does look very cheap, so thanks for the link!


----------



## Wak (May 6, 2002)

Wak said:


> UK225 said:
> 
> 
> > In all my excitement I must have missed that bit
> ...


Update... Morgans store had some hidden delivery charges so we have cancelled. Â£31 quid on a Â£42 order!

Jantastic is the place to go, I am hoping to get prices for the was'n'wax and Activ F, they have said they can get any clover chemicals even if not listed on site.

:?


----------



## PaulRS3 (May 7, 2002)

Jantastic are good.

whats the yellow gloopy wash stuff that wax wizard used to rebottle?

is it active f or this wash and wax stuff?

because tbh i never thought much of it.


----------



## Hev (Feb 26, 2005)

RobbieTT said:


> So for those of us without a jet wash, what is the best way to use it?
> 
> Thinking of one trigger bottle with the stuff neat and one with a weaker soloution for those times where an entire season has not gone by between washes. What is the best way of getting to the difficult bits, paint brush perhaps?


I got my supply on Friday - wondered what I was thinking about when I ordered 20 litres (I know now, washing wheels, tiles, shower screens etc etc). I had a go at my wheels yesterday (I was ashamed of them!), oh my God, they look fab. I don't own a power washer so I used a trigger bottle (neat solution) and sprayed on before I washed the bodywork. By the time I was ready to do the wheels, I figured that it would have got to work. I also used a Halford "Brake Dust Remover" pad (the cheaper one - few quid). Good greif, what a difference, no effort, better than new looking. I am well chuffed. mmmmmm.... don't want to drive it now, might get it dirty  - nah 

Hev x


----------



## Jac-in-a-Box (Nov 9, 2002)

Some great deals on pressure washers can be had from your local motor factors - Pro quality at stupidily cheap prices, I bought a "Sealey" power washer, induction motor, variable pressure and small enough to chuck in the boot for Â£50 3 years ago (rrp Â£250)....it's been used, abused, dropped and totally neglected...yet works perfectly.

IMO much better value than DIY type of washers - go have look 

Dave


----------



## saint (Dec 6, 2002)

Hev said:


> RobbieTT said:
> 
> 
> > So for those of us without a jet wash, what is the best way to use it?
> ...


No point in asking you then if it was your TT that was totaled in Falkirk yesterday.... don't think you'd be using the


----------



## john_wintle (Mar 9, 2003)

Yellow gloopy is wash 'n' wax.

Amber is Activ-F


----------



## monty77 (Jan 27, 2005)

Where is everyone getting theirs from these days? Have Jantastic gone to the wall?

Ta,
Adam


----------



## Rhod_TT (May 7, 2002)

I got mine from http://shop.suresafe.co.uk/index.php?ma ... cd57171eb3 and they gave good service (for 20L)


----------



## Jac-in-a-Box (Nov 9, 2002)

Not sure where Jantastic has gone...however all Jantastics orders were serviced by Cannon. They can be contacted on Tel:0121 544 9666

They'll quite happily deal with any orders, or pass you on to a local area rep who will sort you out.

Worth remembering that if you order 25lts (5 x5lts) you'll get it delivered free for just under Â£30.00.

What was the total cost of your source delivered Rhod?

Dave


----------



## davidg (Sep 14, 2002)

What about these guys ?
http://www.olympiccleaning.com/


----------



## Rhod_TT (May 7, 2002)

Jac-in-a-Box said:


> Not sure where Jantastic has gone...however all Jantastics orders were serviced by Cannon. They can be contacted on Tel:0121 544 9666
> 
> They'll quite happily deal with any orders, or pass you on to a local area rep who will sort you out.
> 
> ...


Â£37.03 delivered for 4x5L.

Maybe I should have called Cannon.


----------



## Grauditt (Nov 29, 2004)

davidg said:


> What about these guys ?
> http://www.olympiccleaning.com/


That's where I got mine from a few months back [smiley=thumbsup.gif]

Haven't got a Scooby Doo what I paid though :? I've stashed the receipt somewhere that only a burglar can find :roll:


----------



## robertroe (Jun 30, 2005)

Whats recommended from these guys? I was just really after something to clean my exhaust and thought it was just called virosol - now it seems there's a whole range and I'm confused  :lol:


----------



## Jac-in-a-Box (Nov 9, 2002)

It's called VIRISOL! nothing else.

Olympic site > chemicals > car cleaning chemicals > first item.

Use it on the wheels, if you want something to polish your exhaust use Autosol (from Halfords)

Want to clean the inside of your exhaust - Virisol and a bog brush 

Dave


----------



## BAMTT (Feb 22, 2004)

Jac-in-a-Box said:


> Want to clean the inside of your exhaust - Virisol and a bog brush
> 
> Dave


The inside  ........Colonic irrigation for cars 8)


----------



## Jac-in-a-Box (Nov 9, 2002)

BAMTT said:


> Jac-in-a-Box said:
> 
> 
> > Want to clean the inside of your exhaust - Virisol and a bog brush
> ...


Very good :lol:


----------

